# Raising a community of Chinese (Tenodera sinensis) mantids



## PhilinYuma (Dec 16, 2010)

O.K. This is a "bait and switch' post and will probably get me demerit points, if those are still being given out.

If anyone on this forum asked whether Chinese would thrive in a communal setting, I'd let three or four other folk make the obvious answer, However, Nicholas Hansen, a regular contributor to _Invertebrates Magazine_, reports how he did just that in this quarter's issue. Starting with a Chinese ooth, he raised the nymphs in a 20gal tank. All went well, despite a predictable amount of cannibalism and Sudden Death, until the last instar, when... but I don't want to spoil your fun. Order a subscription through Peter's website, Bugs in Cyberspace enter the name in the search bar) for only $18, postage paid, or contact Orin McMonigle direct, and read this article and a number of other articles on all things invertebrate (you can tell that I did copy, can't you!).

P.S. The article may also suggest a solution for Idolomantis rearers who are losing specimens at the last molt. Or not!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 16, 2010)

I cant seem to write the ck, so missed most of this years books, I just wanna pay by net... I spoiled....


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 16, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> I cant seem to write the ck, so missed most of this years books, I just wanna pay by net... I spoiled....


I know the feeling! I delayed upping my subscription for the same reason, but Orin has started taking PayPal. Couldn't be much easier than that!


----------



## LauraMG (Dec 16, 2010)

Very nice Phil! You've managed to spike my interest.... :blink:


----------



## Rick (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't know why that would seem impossible to anyone. You would end up with at least a couple if the tank was large enough. No secret there.


----------



## sporeworld (Dec 17, 2010)

Yeah, I had a net cage maybe 4' wide and ended up with 4 adults (then two, but that was my fault). I'm convinced if I had used a mix of crickets AND BB's (and not just crickets) I would have done muh better. I also wonder if keeping it (much) cooler would have made them less aggressive towards each other (re: less active)...


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 17, 2010)

Rick said:


> Don't know why that would seem impossible to anyone. You would end up with at least a couple if the tank was large enough. No secret there.


I agree, but he ended up with twenty by final molt, when disaster struck, and I got the impression that he is not a particularly experienced mantis keeper. Anyway, let us know what you think when you've read the article!

Most folks will subscribe to the magazine just to learn about inverts, but it occurs to me that there are enough students in entomology and related fields on the forum that some might want to submit articles. It would certainly help the editor, and it's a good way to get your feet wet in the "publish or perish" department! Of course, the mag. publishes articles by knowledgeable hobbyists, too.


----------

